# Irish expats looking for a bit of craic (fun) in Hamilton/Burlington/Oakville area



## jenn_in_ireland (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi all,
I am Canadian, but I was living with my husband in Ireland and we recently moved to the Burlington area.
Just wondering if anyone wants to meet up for a pint. Doesn't have to be Irish/Scottish/British expats, of course.
Hope everyone is well.
Thanks,
Jenn


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Have you tried your local newcommers club? Easy way to meet people who are still building their social network.


----------



## hughm (May 13, 2011)

EVHB said:


> Have you tried your local newcommers club? Easy way to meet people who are still building their social network.


Hi Jenn,

we are an Irish family that just recently moved to Burlington. We would love to meet up.

Send me a PM and we can get to know each other.

hughm


----------



## jenn_in_ireland (Nov 5, 2010)

Am embarrassed to say that I don't know how to send a PM! We're in the Poacher on Pearl St a lot of Friday nights after work for a pint. Let me know if you want to pop by sometime.


----------

